# Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.



## Garfield (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne folgende Aussage von Blumenelse hinterfragen ...


> nicht irgendwie... wenn sich wirklich niemand findet (Aushang im Supermarkt, ebay-Kleinanzeigen etc.), dann bleibt nur das fachgerechte Töten durch eine dazu berechtigte Person mit entsprechnender Ausbildung, welche z.B. sein können: Tierarzt, Angler, Fischwirt, Teichwirt.


Wird hier zum Töten von gesunden Tieren aufgerufen, was , so denke ich, auch nicht legal ist ( Tierschutzgesetz ? ) ?

Darum geht mir aber hier nicht mal.
Mich würde echt interessieren in welchem Gesetz genau steht, dass ich meine Fische nicht selbst erlösen darf ,( z.b. wenn es denn mal keine Chance auf Heilung gibt. ).
Bitte mit genauer Angabe des Paragraphen.
In dem Fall sind tausende Aquarianer straffällig, die selbst unheilbare Fische erlösen, es gibt da ja etliche Methoden, die mehr oder weniger "fachgerecht" sind.
Ich weiss von dem Nackenschnitt, aber mach das mal bei einem Fisch in Neon-grösse.
Von den legalen Aspekten mal abgesehen, wird der Tierarzt sich einen Bauch lachen, wenn ich mit meinem Neonfisch komme, um den fachgerecht zu töten.

Kurz, mich würde echt die gesetzliche Basis für diese Aussage interessieren.


----------



## Bambus Mami (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hallo, Garfield!

Ich finde Deinen Kommentar sehr überlegt und gut. Mutig, dass Du ihn in diesem Wortlaut geschrieben hast. 
Natürlich sollten ethische Gesichtspunkte in der Tierhaltung und damit auch -tötung eine Rolle spielen, aber juristisch ist ein Tier immer noch eine Sache und damit sollte in meinen Augen auch die Betrachtung einer sinnvollen Nutzen-/Kostenrechnung nicht außer acht gelassen werden.
Ich finde es beeindruckend mit welchem Engagement sich Fischbesitzer hier Rat holen, um ihren Fischen bei Krankheiten zu helfen. Salzbäder, Tropfen und Antibiotika werden verabreicht, um den lieben Fischis zu helfen. Hut ab. 
Letztendlich muss es aber doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, ob er für seinen "Fisch" einen Tierarzt für 100 € kommen lässt.
Kosten vs. Nutzen.
Machen sich die Leute, die fordern einen Fisch zum Tierarzt zum Einschläfern zu bringen eigentlich auch so viele Gedanken um ihre im Pflegeheim liegende Oma oder die alte, gehbehinderte Nachbarin, die ab und zu Hilfe bräuchte?

Nix für ungut

Bambus Mami


----------



## admh (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Ein Blick ins Gesetz hilft:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/

Allerdings kenne ich immerhin drei Tierärzte, die bei Fischen erst einmal fragen, warum man das nicht selbst machen kann.

Die Worte "Fisch + fachgerecht + töten" führen eingegeben in die Suchmaschine zu diversen Anglerforen.


----------



## Garfield (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi,



> Ich finde Deinen Kommentar sehr überlegt und gut. Mutig, dass Du ihn in diesem Wortlaut geschrieben hast.


Danke....

Habe ein wenig im Gesetz rumgelesen.
Übers töten wird ja einiges geschrieben, wer darf, und wie , und solche Sachen.
Allerdings finde ich nichts über den Grund des Tötens.

Will sagen, es scheint mir, dass man einem Tier keine Schmerzen zufügen darf, man es aber ohne Angabe von Gründen töten darf ( weil es einfach stört z.b. ), wenn man es nur fachgerecht machen lässt.
Sollte das der Fall sein, finde ich das Gesetz ziemlich daneben.



> Allerdings kenne ich immerhin drei Tierärzte, die bei Fischen erst einmal fragen, warum man das nicht selbst machen kann.


Also kennen nicht mal die Tierärzte das Gesetz, oder nehmen es nicht ernst.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hallo Jeannot,

das Töten von Tieren ist in Abschn. 3 des Tierschutzgesetzes geregelt. 

Der von Dir hinterfragte "Tötungsgrund" ist nicht geregelt und wohl eher ein ethisch-moralisches Problem des Einzelnen bleiben. Dieses Gesetz gut oder schlecht zu finden, bleibt Dir natürlich unbenommen.

Damit ist Deine ursprüngliche Motivation der Fragestellung auch hinfällig, gell.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

§ 4 

(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
(1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.
(2) Für das Schlachten eines warmblütigen Tieres gilt § 4a.
(3) Für das Töten von Wirbeltieren zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken gelten die §§ 8b, 9 Abs. 2 Satz 2, im Falle von Hunden, Katzen, Affen und Halbaffen außerdem § 9 Abs. 2 Nr. 7 entsprechend.





theoretisch gut und schön, aber  ich denke, das ist bei Fischen im heimischen  Teich und Aquarium ne Grauzone....   ich habe sogar auf Anweisung meines Chefs mal ne Katze eingeschläfert, weil er bei nem Notfall auswärts war und die Katze schwerst verletzt ohne Anmeldung vor der Tür stand...  in solchen Fällen, wenn der Transport mehr Stress und SChmerzen bringen würde als ne schnelle heimische Tötung denke ich nicht, dass es gegen das Gesetz verstösst....


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hallo Susanne,

es geht aber nicht um das "Wo" sondern um das "Wer" und vor allem "Warum". 
Ausgangspunkt war ja nicht das Einschläfern eines schwerverletzten, sondern das eigentlich grundlöse Töten überzähliger Tiere bzw. eine gesetzliche Regelung hierfür.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

DAS regelt das Gesetz ja EIGENTLICH eindeutig: es ist verboten, ein Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten....   also ist ,,zuviel" kein Grund...wobei das ,,vernünftig" immer Auslegungssache ist, bei der Hühnerzucht werden ja schon kurz nach dem SChlupf die männlichen Tiere ,,entsorgt" weshalb ich mir da auch die Frage nach der Vernunft stelle


----------



## Garfield (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi Christine,

wenn in diesem Forum also die ethisch-moralischen Aspekte keine Rolle spielen, und man zum Töten von gesunden Tieren aufrufen darf, nicht aber dazu es selber zu tun, dann hast du Recht.
Komisch finde ich auch, dass man es hinnimmt, wenn Profis ihre Fische umbringen wie sie wollen ( sehr weit weg von fachgerecht ), bei Laien aber darauf besteht es fachgerecht von einem dieser Profis ( Teichwirt , Fischwirt oder wie die heissen ) machen zu lassen.
Aber, wie du sagst, es ist ein ethisch-moralisches Problem jedes Einzelnen.
Und natürlich : wo kein Kläger , da kein Richter.

Wenn also sogar Tierärzte einem raten, es selber zu tun, kann das was ich schrieb, ja so falsch nicht gewesen sein. Ich weiss allerdings nicht mehr so genau wie ich das formuliert habe. 
Schade, dass man es nicht mehr nachlesen kann.

Vielleicht ist es nicht so rübergekommen:
Ich rufe nicht dazu auf, seine Fische ins Klo zu spühlen, sondern ich sehe nicht ein, warum man das fachgerecht ( soweit möglich ) nicht selber tun sollte. 
Bei manchen Fischen ist es ausserdem nahezu unmöglich, es fachgerecht zu tun.
Versuch mal einen zappelnden Neon festzuhalten, ihn mit einem Schlag zu betäuben, und dann einen Herzstich zu machen. Auch Kopf abschneiden ist in so einem Fall sicher nicht einfach.

Gibts eine Liste irgendwo mit den vom Gesetz anerkannten fachgerechten Methoden zum Töten von Fischen ?


p.s.
Bin mal gespannt was diesmal wieder gelöscht wird.


----------



## Garfield (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi,



> DAS regelt das Gesetz ja EIGENTLICH eindeutig: es ist verboten, ein Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten...


Wo steht das, ich habe gerade das mit dem "vernünftigen Grund" nirgens gefunden.


----------



## Frankia (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi Leute,

Ethik hin - Ethik her............

es gibt *keine* Ideallösung..............

............ und von den Vorschirften bezgl. des Tierschutzgesetztes halte ich schon gar nicht viel..............geht doch einfach einmal in ein Schlachthaus - wir hätten bald 50 % mehr Vegatarier und dort wird nach strengen  "Tierwschutzbestimmungen" unter Aufsicht von Tierärzten getötet.................

oder heuert mal auf leinem Fischkutter an...........zum Ko....en.......

um zum Fisch zurückzukehren - große und kleine Fische kann man mit einer Überdosis Betäubungsmittel, wie sie jeder Teichbesitzer haben sollte, falls er auch Abstriche macht, in den"Fischhimmel" schicken..............ohne Blutvergießen !!

Auskunft über die Dosierungsmenge gibt jeder Fisch-TA oder ein kompetenter Koi-Händler...........



> "vernünftigen Grund"



...........kann auch eine Überpopulation im Teich und damt die Gefahr für die anderen Teichbewohner sein............

ob ich einen Fisch töte oder nicht, das entscheide ich alleine für mich und im Rahmen meiner Fürsorge und Verantwortung für den Patienten....................


----------



## Garfield (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi, nochmal ich ,

Habs gefunden.
Wenn man den Grundsatz des Tierschutzgesetzes nimmt :


> Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.


fügt das Töten dem Tier doch zumindest Schäden zu , Leiden und Schmerzen weiss ich nicht.
Und das Entsorgen eines Tieres dürfte doch wohl kein vernünftiger Grund sein.

( Damit dürfte dann meine ursprüngliche Motivation der Fragestellung wieder aktuell sein, gell Christine. )



> kann auch eine Überpopulation im Teich


Streng nach Tierschutzgesetz müsste man dann wohl die überzähligen Fische fangen, und anderswohin bringen.
Ich glaube nicht dass das ein vernünftiger Grund fürs Töten ist.

edit:
Habe den Paragraphen 17 gefunden:


> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 
> 1.
> ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> ...


----------



## danyvet (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

offenbar sprecht ihr hier über das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz. Nun, das kenn ich nicht, aber im österreichischen steht:
§ 6. (1) Es ist verboten, Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hallo Jeannot,

nur so nebenbei: Das Zitat von mir hast Du eigentlich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen - weil es eine Antwort auf eine Frage war, die in erster Linie klarstellen sollte, dass nicht jedermann einfach irgendwie Tiere töten darf. Es war nicht aus Aufruf gedacht, hinzugehen und Tiere grundlos zu töten, auch wenn jetzt versuchst, mir genau das zu unterstellen. Wenn ich Dich daran erinnern darf: Du warst derjenige, der behaupten wollte, das es jedermann selber machen kann.

Das in diesem Forum die ethisch-moralischen Aspekte keine Rolle spielen habe ich nicht gesagt. Dreh mir nicht das Wort im Mund um. Wer sagt denn, dass wir es hinnehmen, dass Profis Fische töten wie sie wollen? Ich habe dir in dem anderen Thread lediglich geantwortet, dass das einfach nicht Thema war. Es ging nur darum, WER ES DARF!

Und nun zurück zu diesem Thread hier: 

Und nun geht es hier darum: WARUM DARF MAN ES (NICHT)?
Das es nicht nur eine ethisch-moralische Frage ist, sondern doch - wenn auch versteckt - gesetzlich ohne "vernünftigen" Grund verboten ist, wissen wir ja nun.

Ausgangslage: 
Ein völlig überbevölkerter Goldfischteich. 
Abnehmer sind nicht vorhanden. 
Aussetzen ist aus bekannten Gründen verboten. 
Töten ist ausgeschlossen.
Was wird passieren? 
Die folgenden Generationen werden verkrüppeln.
Krankheiten machen sich breit. 
Die Fische sterben. 

Welche Alternative hat der Teichbesitzer? 

Die Fische rechtzeitig raus fangen und irgendwo hinbringen. Wohin?

Oder ist das beschriebene Szenario letztendlich doch ein "vernünftiger" Grund?

Gruß
Christine

PS: Natürlich werde ich meine Aussage in dem anderen Thread um die neu gewonnenen Erkenntnisse ergänzen, damit in Zukunft niemand falsche Schlüsse daraus zieht.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

@ Garfield 


  Grundsatz (§ 1): 

Das Gesetz dient dem Schutz des Lebens und des Wohlbefindens der Tiere. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Interessant ist übrigens die Tatsache, dass in vielen Zoos, auch in europäischen Ländern ,,überschüssige" Zootiere       ( Jungtiere vom letzten Jahr, die keine Besucher mehr anlocken),  eingeschläfert werden dürfen, Deutschland hat diese Erlaubnis noch nicht....   also werden viele dieser ,,Süssen" Tierkinder, der Publikumsmagnet jedes Frühjahr, im Laufe der Zeit ,,zur Vermeidung von Qualen durch Abgabe in schlechtere Haltung" getötet... finde ich auch sehr fragwürdig..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi Jeannot

auch Tierschutzgesetzte sind immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert,

einmal weil es ja nicht mal von den heimischen Richtern beachtet wird die sich an die deutsche Gesetztgebung halten müssen. 
Vor Jahren hatten moslemische Schlachter darauf geklagt weiterhin Schächten ohne Betäubung durchzuführen und von Richtern recht bekommen, da ein solches Vorgehen sie in ihrer Religonsfreiheit beeinträchtigen würde (obwohl durch das Schächten eindeutig des deutsche Tierschutzgesetzt verletzt wird)

Wenn man das Tierschutzgesetzt wortwörtlich nehmen will müßte auch sofort jeder Landwirt seinen Hof aufgeben, auch diejenigen die reinen Ackerbau/Obstanbau betreiben. Denn bei jeder Feldbearbeitung/"Schädlingsbekämpfung" - auch wenn wie auf Biohöfen dafür "Nützlinge" angewendet werden -  Millionen von Tieren getötet/verletzt. (soviel zum Thema von manchen millitanten Vegetariern/Veganern, die gerne behaupten wegen ihnen muß kein einziges Tier sterben/leiden)
__ Schnecken und Schädlinge in Haus/Garten darf dann auch keiner mehr beseitigen - z.B die Rattenbekämpfung zu denen die Gemeinden immer mal aufrufen - denn nur ne Vorbeugung wegen eventuell möglichen Erregern die auf ner Ratte ist ja eigentlich kein vernünftiger Grund. Auf eine getötete kranke Ratte kommen immer deutlich mehr gesunde die ebenfalls gemeuchelt werden 

geschweige denn darf jemand, der sich über die Fischerei aufregt, seine Fische mit Industriefutter versorgen, denn in allen Trockenfuttern ist Fischmehl mit drin. (und zu dessen Herstellung werden Fische/Krebse/Garnelen noch schlechter behandelt als die, die zur Lebensdmittelgewinnung verwendet werden. Fischmehl wird nicht allein aus dem Abfall der Hochseefangflotten hergestellt, sondern auch von eigenen Fangflotten eingebracht und direkt von Netz aus in die Mahlwerke befördert)

vorne steht ja auch "ohne vernünftigen Grund" ein sehr schwammiger Begriff. 

Was ist den nun vernünftiger Grund, z.B die Goldfische die sich akut vermehren und man nie alle los wird einfach ins nächste Gewässer kippen, wo sie sich dann weiter vermehren und bedrohte heimische Arten vertilgen/verdrängen oder sie zu "keulen" um andere Tiere zu schützen

MfG Frank


----------



## Garfield (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Ach Christine ,

Ich lass es mal, meine Beiträge wurden ja sinnigerweise alle gelöscht, so dass du  nun behaupten kannst was du willst. 

Das einzige, was mich noch interessieren würde , wäre eine Liste der vom Gesetzgeber anerkannten Methoden zum Fisch-töten, also nicht eine Liste von <<kann man so machen oder so.>>
Sondern wirklich ofiziell, sofern es das gibt ( Beim Sachkundenachweis vielleicht ? )
Wenn man das nicht öffentlich machen möchte aus irgendeinem Grund würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.

@Frank
Du weiss aber schon, dass du die Goldfische zum Keulen zum Tierarzt bringen musst ? 

@alle
Es ist schon klar dass viele Leute und Institutionen das Tierschutzgesetz nicht respektieren, nur darf man ( hier ) nicht öffentlich anregen, das fachgerechte Töten selbst zu machen , anstatt einen sogenannten Fachmann damit zu betrauen.

Das Thema des Threads wurde ja nun geklärt, das mit dem vernünftigen Grund wird wohl jeder so auslegen wie er moralisch bereit ist , also kann hier doch zugemacht werden.
Das wird sonst wohl ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi Jeannot,

nee, ich brauch Fische zum Glück nicht anderen zu überlassen. Ich hab den Fischereischein - und damit auch den Sachkundenachweis für den Umgang mit zu tötenden Fischen. 

Für den Privatmann (Angler) ist nur das betäuben des Fisches (mittels Schlag auf den Hirnschädel) und folgenden Herzstich/durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule vorgeschrieben. Bei sehr vielen Fischen, wie sie in Karpfen-/Forellenmasten anfallen darf das töten der betäubten Fische auch mit Strom erfolgen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ellen (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Bringt denn hier wirklich jemand einen Fisch zum Tierarzt,
 wenn er getötet werden muss oder holt einen anderen Experten?
Also ich jedenfalls nicht und töte Tiere eh nur, wenn es nötig ist und es keine Überlebenschance gibt. 
Da ist es mir auch egal, ob es Fische, Mäuse oder Vögel sind.
Hilfe hole ich nur, wenn mir das entsprechende Tier zu groß ist und ich nicht sicher bin, dass ich es selbst schnell töten kann.
Warum sollte ich zusehen, wenn sie sich quälen und noch mit ihnen irgendwo hinfahren?
Zur Geburtenkontrolle zu töten empfinde ich allerdings als pervers, 

Ellen


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Also, dann will ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese denke ich mir manchmal echt meine Sachen.
Ich sags mal ganz krass viele hier machen einen riesen Radau wenn es darum geht Fische zu töten, der Grund sei dahin gestellt, aber wenn mir einer dieser Leute sagt er macht sich gedanken darüber wenn er __ Schnecken im Garten oder __ Fliegen was weiß ich tötet fress ich einen Besen.
Aber das sind auch Tiere nur so viel dazu...
So die Meute darf sich über meinen Beitrag her machen!


----------



## Bebel (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

@ Ellen 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


Es gibt da alledings auch bei mir Ausnahmen, wie z.B.  Mücken im Schlafzimmer, __ Fliegen in der Küche und __ Zecken in meiner Haut.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## admh (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Und wenn wir das zusammenfassen:
Man benötigt den Fischereischein zum Fischen in öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässern und m.E. nicht beim Fischen im eigenen, eingefriedeten See, Tümpel oder Teich (landesrechtabhängig).
Soweit ich einen Fisch aus dem eigenen Teich töte, weil er krank ist (vernünftiger Grund), dann halte ich mich, ohne den Fischereischein zu besitzen, an die Regeln entsprechend Fischereiausbildung. Im Ergebnis habe ich mich dann im rechtlichen Rahmen ordnungsgemäß verhalten.


----------



## frido (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Da liegst du falsch-du darfst auch in deinem privaten Teich ohne Fischereischein nicht fischen. Der Fischereischein darf nicht mit einem Angelschein bzw. einer Erlaubniskarte verwechselt werden. Die Erlaubniskarte berechtigt den Inhaber, in einem genannten Gewässer für einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu fischen. Der Fischereischein ist Grundvoraussetzung-ohne diesen bekommt man auch keine Angelerlaubnis. Der Fischereischein bescheinigt seinem Besitzer, das er über das notwendige theoretische Wissen verfügt und die Fischerei waidgerecht ausüben kann. Um diesen zu erlangen, muß man an einem Lehrgang teilnehmen und eine Prüfung vor einer Prüfungskommision ablegen.

Wie die Sache allerdings an einem Gartenteich ausgelegt wird, wo Fische ja aus anderen Gründen und mit anderen Methoden herausgefangen wird, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Grundsätzlich halte ich es auch für Quatsch, einen Fisch vom Tierarzt einschläfern zu lassen-man sollte sich allerdings von jemand zeigen lassen, wie ein Fisch schnell und möglichst schmerzfrei betäubt und getötet wird.


----------



## Ellen (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> aber wenn mir einer dieser Leute sagt er macht sich gedanken darüber wenn er __ Schnecken im Garten oder __ Fliegen was weiß ich tötet fress ich einen Besen.



Guten Appetit 



frido schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein bescheinigt seinem Besitzer, das er über das notwendige theoretische Wissen verfügt und die Fischerei waidgerecht ausüben kann. Um diesen zu erlangen, muß man an einem Lehrgang teilnehmen und eine Prüfung vor einer Prüfungskommision ablegen.



Aber Angler sind nicht unbedingt nett zu den Fischen, oder?
Es werden kleine Köderfische gefangen und lebendig an den Haken gesteckt, damit man dann damit größere Fische fangen kann.
Zu kleine Fische an der Angel werden vom Haken befreit und wenn sie Glück haben, wieder in den See geworfen. 
Da macht sich kaum einer eine Rübe, ob sie verletzt sind oder nicht.

Also töte ich meine Fische lieber selbst und zwar schnell, wenn es nötig ist, 

Ellen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi Ellen,

wann warst Du den das letzte Mal Angeln

lebende Köderfische sind hier schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr erlaubt

und laut der Gesetze zur Ausübung des Fischfangs mit einer Handangel dürfen auch nur wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden

Fische die einem Fangverbot unterliegen, 
Schonzeit haben 
Schonmaß noch nicht erreicht haben
(dazu sind sie schonend vom Haken zu befreien und vorsichtig ins Wasser zurückzusetzen)

alle anderen Fische müssen !!!! verwertet (oder wenn sie nicht eßbar sind entsorgt:shock) werden  -  und so was bekommt man von Naturschützern vorgeschrieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Garfield (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Hi admh,

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das antworten :


> > Soweit ich einen Fisch aus dem eigenen Teich töte, weil er krank ist (vernünftiger Grund), dann halte ich mich, ohne den Fischereischein zu besitzen, an die Regeln entsprechend Fischereiausbildung. Im Ergebnis habe ich mich dann im rechtlichen Rahmen ordnungsgemäß verhalten.
> 
> 
> Eben nicht.
> Nach auflisten der entsprechenden Paragraphen sollte doch jetzt klar sein, dass laut Gesetz das fachgerechte Töten vom Fachpersonal mit entsprechender Bescheinigung erfolgen muss. Wenn du keine entsprechende Ermächtigung besitzt, darfst du auch nicht selbst töten , laut Gesetz.



Nach nochmaligem Lesen des Gesetztextes kommen mir Zweifel:


> 1) ...  Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
> (1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. ... .


Nach meiner Interpretation wird nur für gewerbsmässiges Töten der Sachkundenachweis verlangt, ansonsten genügt es , die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten zu haben.
Was immer das heisst, es scheint mir sehr schwammig formuliert.


----------



## Ellen (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> lebende Köderfische sind hier schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr erlaubt
> 
> 
> MfG Frank



Tja, eigentlich sollte man ja auch IMMER nur so schnell fahren, wie es erlaubt ist   . 
Und ich geh nicht angeln, kenne aber einige Angler, 

Ellen


----------



## frido (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

So ist das nun einmal. Der Jäger ist nicht "nett" zum Reh, der Fleischer nicht "nett" zum Schwein und der Angler ist nicht "nett" zum Fisch! 

Wichtig ist doch in erster Linie, das die Person in der Lage ist, ein Tier schnell und möglichst schmerzlos zu töten-einfach mal irgendwo in den Fisch stechen funktioniert mit Sicherheit nicht und ist Tierquälerei. Ein Fisch soltte durch einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf betäubt werden und anschließend per Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt getötet werden.

Während das töten eines Fisches zum Nahrungserwerb ja einen wichtigen Grund abgibt, verschließt sich mir der wichtige Grund für die allgemeine Tötungsvorschrift für alle maßigen und nicht geschonten Fische??? Wie die @kröte schon gesagt hat, wurde dieses Gesetz von Tierschützern eingebracht. Viele dieser sogenannten Tierschützer (z.B. PETA) halte ich für sehr kranke Menschen, die einfach zu viel Zeit haben und denen langweilig ist. Da steht oft die Selbstdarstellung im Vordergrund und nicht der vernünftige Tierschutz. Gerade Angler wurden von der PETA ins Visier genommen und als böse Tierquäler über einen Kamm geschoren. Mit hunderten sinnlosen Forderungen und Gesetzen (siehe Tötungsvorschrift) wird jedem Angler versucht, das ausüben seines Hobbys möglichst schnell zu vermiesen. Dabei wird mit nicht einer Silbe erwähnt, das Angler jährlich viele hunderttausend unbezahlte Arbeitstunden leisten, um Gewässer von Müll und Unrat zu befreien und die Vereine und Verbände mit Besatzmaßnahmen, die viel Geld kosten, zum Artenschutz beitragen. (den europäischen __ Aal würde es ohne Besatzmaßnahmen im deutschen Binnenland wahrscheinlich schon längst nicht mehr geben)
Auch werden durch die Anglerverbände viele Projekte zur Widereinbürgerung verschwundener Fischarten unterstützt (z.B. Projekt Lachs 2000-Widereinbürgerung des Lachses in der Elbe!) 
Sorry-war jetzt zwar ein wenig OT, aber musste sein...


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

Es ist schon anderen aufgefallen, dass das Gesetz teilweise schwammig formuliert ist:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=16410


----------



## zickenkind (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen.*

@ all,
Gesetze hin oder her...........

Liegt es evtl. an unserer Bequemlichkeit oder unserem Gewissen? Einen Hund, Katze, Vogel, usw. die dem einem oder anderen eher ans Herz gewachsen sind weil man mit diesen "Tieren" was unternehmen kann (auch sich miteinander beschäftigen) könne wir "Menschen" nicht so einfach töten, weil es einfacher ist zum Tierarzt zu rennen, der einem evtl. nach einer Beratung die Entscheidung und Durchführung des "Einschlafens" abnimmt??  Einen Fisch zum TA zu bringen ist schon schwieriger und mit bedeutend mehr Aufwand zu machen. Wenn in der Umgebung überhaupt ein Fisch-Tierarzt vorhanden ist. Hat der Halter eher weniger Skrupel zu töten.
Also stelle ich mal die Behauptung auf, je nach dem wie es uns besser passt, töten wir Tiere selber. Sind es geschützte Arten machen wir sehr viel Geschrei wenn es nicht die unsrigen sind und wir nicht davon Leben müssen. In unseren Breiten werden Europäer weniger bis nie nicht Hund Katze Maus essen. Bei Fisch sieht das schon anders aus, stehen diese doch schon mal auf der Speisekarte und wenn es nur aus der Umverpackung Folie/Pappe ist.........
Oder der Lebende Hummer, der im Restaurant Lebendig ins Wasser kommt.

Mein Fazit zu diesem Thema: Passt uns etwas nicht, schreien wir nach Gesetzen  und Paragraphen .....     Können wir aber besser ohne dies eine Sache durchziehen weil unbequem dann winken wir ab.

Schön das in Deutschland und anderen Ländern vieles mit Verordnungen und Gesetzen geregelt ist aber passt uns etwas nicht schauen wir gerne darüber hinweg, oder? 

Fachgerechtes Töten von Fischen, ist also ob Gesetz hin oder her, ein Übel den jeder gerne für sich selbst entscheidet. Passt es einem nicht, ist Geschrei groß, allen anderen reden nicht darüber.....................


----------

